# 13" Southbend Large Dial Conversion



## Halligan142 (Apr 25, 2018)

So I've started converting the crosslide on my 13 to large dials.  This involves making a new bushing, replacing the handwheel side of the crossfeed screw, and while I'm in there I'll also be replacing the thread.  Due to Southbend using a proprietary bearing between the crossfeed screws' gear and the bushing, I've had to modify it to use a 1/2" shaft instead if a 5/8" shaft.  Not a big deal though since the section the handwheel sits on is 7/16".  Here's a bit of the progress so far and the plans I made up plus the first part of the video series.  More to come.

Video-


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 29, 2018)

Part 2.  Most of the compound side of the bushing turning and threading.


----------

